# Hi From Me & Domino!



## Domino (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey!  My name's Gemma. I'm 15, nearly 16 and I own a 16hh, red leopard-spot appaloosa gelding. He is 10yo and his name's Domino. I've owned him for 2 years and we have recently moved to a new, small yard close to home. 

We enjoy jumping, hacking and the odd local show, although I've been told by many that Domino has bags of potential to do well in serious showing (I just don't have the confidence!!)  

Domino has just recovered from a near fatal accident  but is doing extremely well and behaves like he never had time off at all!! 

I will post pictures very soon to show you all my special boy!!

Thanks,


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome to the hf! sorry to hear about domino, but glad he's doing ok! you'll have to post pics so we can get to know him better. well ttyl!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Gemma!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Gemma! Welcome to the Horse Forum! I'm sure you'll have a blast here! Have fun posting!


----------



## Domino (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's A Few Pics Of My Boy  ...














































I'll Post More Soon! Thanks For The Lovely Welcome!!  Xx


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Welcome to HF, I'm Brittney!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Brookie (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice to meet you, Gemma! I'm Brookie 
You have a beautiful horse!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome

i had a QH/Appy named Domino


----------

